

Ask HN: Rather a HN for science in general or medical matters? - nurik

In the last two weeks I installed a HN clone for medical issues but now I am not sure if a HN clone for science matters in general would be better? What do you think?<p>(PS: For those who dont know: HN is opensource by PG)
======
billswift
There has been one for over a year, <http://www.hackermed.com/> ,
unfortunately no one is using it. I posted an article a couple of months ago,
and that is just about its last use.

~~~
nurik
Thanks! Speaks a lot for the switch to science matters...if at all, but
wouldnt that be a decent site? The latest high quality news on science issues?
I would love that!

